# Importing an electric vehicle from the USA to Portugal.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

Does anyone on the forum have any experience with the subject line? Will it be less of a hassle due to there being no emissions standards to meet?

Thanks in advance!


----------

